# Wag ka maniwala sa iba sakin ka lang maniwala.



## MickyS

Ok, not sure of this one.  I think it has something to do with "Don't you believe..." but I kind of get confused after that.  If you would be so kind as to translate, I would be much obliged.


Wag ka maniwala sa iba sakin ka lang maniwala.


----------



## DotterKat

Don't believe other people, just believe me [ or _Don't believe what other people tell you, just believe what I tell you.]_


----------



## mataripis

Maniwala ka sa akin at hindi sa iba/kanila.


----------

